# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  delicous peanut butter protein balls

## bulldawg_28

Ingredients:
2 tbsp of peanut butter
1tbsp ground flax seed
1 scoop protein (mine is unflavored, but chocolate would be good :Wink/Grin: )
2 packets of splenda

Mix the flax seed, protein powder, and splenda into a medium sized bowl. Add 1 tbsp of peanut butter. Knead the peanut butter into the dry mix until it no longer sticks to your fingers. Repeat with 1 more tbsp of peanut butter. Let them sit in a refrigerator for a couple of hours, then enjoy!!  :7up:

----------


## Dukkit

sounds good

any idea of macros though?

----------


## AmbushKing

Hmmm im gonna have to try this sounds interesting

----------


## dannyboy48

Sounds good. But anything with peanut butter does. What are the macros?

----------


## (1*)

i can't imagine fingering 1 or even 2 tablespoons of peanut butter.
in serving size 2 tbspns is only 32 grams. i have measured this out it it's not the 2 tablespoons i had in mind. it was much less.
my recommendation here is to keep this for keto bulking only.

----------


## bulldawg_28

Yeah it's pretty high in Kcals. 

But I have been cutting for the past two months utilizing a low carb, moderate fats, and high protein. I eat these 1-2x per week, usually in the evening after pwo meal, and they haven't hindered my progress at all. In fact, they give me less of an urge to cheat on the weekends.

----------


## Schmidty

cant wait to start bulking. this sounds good

----------


## Schmidty

getting made today!!!

----------

